# Sharing eggs again with same recipient???



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hello I have a question that I hope someone might be able to help with.

I done an egg sharing scheme at the end of 2003 which resulted in myself having my ds in Aug 04.  I was never told if my recipient was successful or not (but I hope they were).  Anyway, I'm hoping to egg share again either very late this year,  or very early next year (I have to have an operation to remove a kidney stone first before I can start).  
Do you know if there is any way which I could find out if the same couple who had my eggs before would be interested in doing an egg sharing scheme again??  I was just thinking that if I was them, and the treatment was successful before, I'd like to try again with the same sharer....  or even if it didn't work, it would give them the oppertunity to try again if they haven't already got pg....  Plus I think if I had the opportunity of having the same couple have my eggs again, I would prefer it too.  
Also, I'm thinking about going to a different clinic this time which is nearer to where I live, so really not sure if this is possible at all, or even how to go about doing this if I did  seeing as it's all confidential etc....
I'm thinking about ringing up my old clinic on monday and asking them, but I'd feel really cheeky coz I'll probably go for a nearer clinic this time (just coz travelling that far with my ds would not be fun)...
Anyway... have you got any ideas as to whether this is possible?? and / or how to do this
Thanks,
Helen


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

I thinks that's a good idea and worth checking with your original clinic.I know if you do a fresh egg share now you are entitled to know whether your recipient got pregnant (because of the loss of donor anonymity) but I don't think that applies to old egg shares because donor anonymity still applies to those


----------

